# Wife and have been on a sexual drought due to other issues...



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

We have since repaired these other issues but we still are not in tune sexually. How can I break the sexual ice?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cavenger said:


> We have since repaired these other issues but we still are not in tune sexually. How can I break the sexual ice?


start being the fun flirt you used to be. make it fun and exciting start slow by giving her a deep kiss every morning before you leave for work and telling her that you've been thinking about her.

be as upbeat as you can in your everyday life nobody wants to make love to a grouch.

don't beg or ask just put the moves on


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

How do you KNOW they are repaired, and how long have they been repaired? And what issues are we talking about here?


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going through the same thing.I have a lot of work ahead of me.Right now I'm just trying not to piss my wife off.I'm doing more household chores,not spending money on certain things she doesn't like me to spend money on....But I get the feeling my wife thinks I'm doing these things just to get sex.....I'm hoping to have sex with my wife soon...Yes these "sex droughts"are horrible.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

What issues? How were they repaired? 

Was the "repair" satisfactory for her? For you?

Sorry, but some clarity would help. There's a huge difference between, say, leaving the toilet seat up and hitting on the babysitter.


----------

